

Flickr hits 6 billion total photos, Facebook does that every 2 months - tilt
http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2011/08/05/flickr-hits-6-billion-total-photos-but-facebook-does-that-every-2-months/

======
joshfinnie
_> >In comparison, Facebook counted 10 billion uploads by October 2008, around
four years after it launched, surpassing 60 billion uploads in February 2011._

I am not sure why Flickr keeps getting compared to Facebook when talking about
number of uploaded photos. I find Flickr user's restraint in what they upload
(on top of the fact that uploads are limited unless you pay) really doesn't
allow for this comparison to be made.

~~~
martingordon
Agreed. It's like saying "Hollywood hits 1 million films; YouTube does this in
3 minutes."

Facebook allows photo uploads; Flickr is a photography site. A world of
difference.

